# Mouth of the Huron, Pte Moullee St Park



## DavidH (Dec 30, 2003)

It's been awhile since I posted. Great season wished for all!
Whats the fishing pressure like at the mouth of the Huron please? Anyone put their boat in at Pte Moullee or Erie metro park? Lots of boats?
I am considering putting my skiff in at the park and sailing around to the mouth of the river. Any feedback greatly appreciated.
Do I need a sticker for Pte Moullee State Park? I always get a annual metro park sticker for boat and truck...
Thanks in advance!
David.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

be very carefull if you go out of pt. mullee!! it is very very shallow!! & lots of crap in the water. check out a good contour map to give you an idea. not sure but i don't think you need a sticker there.


----------



## DavidH (Dec 30, 2003)

My boat drafts 5 inches max. Prop at 8 inches. She's my own design. 13 foot sailing, rowing, motoring skiff.
Do many people boat into the mouth?


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

No sticker is needed to launch at Pte. Mouillee. Watch yourself when you launch there.
Dan


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

I've never seen a boat in there but there are always people lined up on the shore at Pt Moullee.


----------



## DavidH (Dec 30, 2003)

Huron River Dan said:


> No sticker is needed to launch at Pte. Mouillee. Watch yourself when you launch there.
> Dan


Thanks all. Dan, stumps? submerged hazards? What is risky about it from your experience please?

Thanks again.

David.


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

If i remember correctly there are a few stumps right in front of the boat launch and just random chunks of wood and other sunken stuff all around. Stay in between the bouys.If the water is low enough you can see the stump/log sticking out of the water by the launch.


----------



## BassBoss88 (Jul 22, 2001)

water is up a few feet right now out there at pte. mouilee. u should be able to launch no problem, but again, stay inside the buoys if u value your boat.


----------

